# Vorsicht bei Flatrates: Bei vielen Handytarifen lauern Kostenfallen



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2011)

Vorsicht bei Flatrates: Bei vielen Handytarifen lauern Kostenfallen - Nachrichten Geld - WELT ONLINE


> Der Einfallsreichtum der Mobilfunkbranche kennt keine Grenzen. Als besonders tückisch erweisen sich vermeintlich transparente Flatrates.


----------

